# Now Available: Res-X Resonator Delete for 8S Audi TT/TTS



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The Res-X Resonator Delete for 8S Audi TT/TTS has arrived! :thumbup:

​
The 034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete unleashes a throaty growl that exudes the sound of performance and warns bystanders that this isn't your average 4-cylinder. The new aggressive exhaust note is accomplished by removing the heavy factory resonator and replacing it with a ready-to-install 034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete.

No welding required! This is a true bolt-in exhaust upgrade that eliminates the quiet factory resonator for a deeper exhaust growl.

Enjoy a more aggressive exhaust note with no noticeable drone inside the cabin at a fraction of the cost of more expensive cat-back systems.

*Features:*

304 Stainless Steel Construction
Deeper, Aggressive Exhaust Note
No Added Drone Inside Cabin
Lighter Than Factory Resonator
Completely Reversible Installation
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete for 8S Audi TT/TT-S Quattro
Exhaust Clamp For Bolt-In Installation x 1
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2016 - Present Audi TT/TT-S Quattro (8S - MQB)
2.0 TFSI
*Installation Instructions:*

PDF





Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order!*

Also Available At:

BMP Tuning

EuroSport Tuning

VAGPARTS Australia


----------

